
A Hidden Side of Procrastination - siriniok
https://dev.to/mtdvio/fears-and-limiting-beliefs-2d3
======
siriniok
My favorite limiting belief is that about our limited willpower. While it's
kinda true, studies show that people who believe that willpower is unlimited
perform better, than those people who believe in limited willpower. IMO, it's
a perfect demonstration of how the limiting beliefs work.

